# Newb saying hello



## Power House (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey guys,

 30 year old male from Canada here.  The short and sweet version.  When I was 18-20 I was a solid 230, in the gym all the time.  Got married at 21 and the gym visits were less and less frequent.  At 29 I weighed in at a whooping 325.  I damn near died when I seen that (Recently happily divorced).  I now have my self down to 293 an have set a goal of 240-245. I am 6'1 and have a huge frame so it is not an option to go below 220 ever.

I am sure I will have a lot of questions and will be sure to post on the correct forums.  I just wanted to say hello.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Power House* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome aboard.  You're sure to find a lot of info as well as a lot of humor on this board.


----------



## Power House (Aug 25, 2010)

Thats great.  I am down to earth and can take a good joke.  Hope to make some good friends here that can possibly help me along the way. I plan on doing a weekly or biweekly journal.  I just need to get my ass in gear.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## mootchie (Aug 26, 2010)

*Good Job Powerhouse.*

Good job bro,

One of my fat loss methods is in the am take fat burners and only drink water and coffee untill 11am or so.

Then eat only egg whites or an egg white omelette with jalapeno and onions or tomatoes only. No meat no grease no cheese.

Its a good start to get you into fat burning mode.

Later Mootchie


----------



## john200 (Aug 28, 2010)

welcome and a.m. cardio on an emty stomach always works for me


----------

